
In Georgia, warmer winters means peaches crops are dying - jenny8lee
https://insideclimatenews.org/news/31082017/climate-change-georgia-peach-harvest-warm-weather-crop-risk-farmers
======
burnte
It's too bad we have so many politicians who seem to think they can simply
deny reality.

On the bright side, Georgia produces more blueberries than peaches. The frosts
we've had over the years had hurt the blueberry crops, so warmer winters will
mean we'll finally change our nickname to The Blueberry State!

